# Neuer Fernseher!



## Leckerlie (9. April 2010)

Hey liebe Buffies ich bedarf mal wieder eures weisen rats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es geht um folgendes:
Wir wollen nen neuen Fernseher kaufen, allerdings hab ich keine ahnung davon :>
Es sollen so zwischen 107cm und der nächst größten größe sein. Full HD muss drin sein, und natürlich wie auch sonst, ein guter preis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die sachen von Samsung Philips und Toshiba sehen interessant aus.
zb. http://www.amazon.de...S/ref=de_a_smtd

Danke für eure Tipps!
LG

edit: hab vergessen zu erwähnen das internet funktionen, gerne w lan, (z.b. youtube) u.ä interessant wären
auch sd karten stecker zum bilder gucken usw. wären toll


----------



## Thoor (9. April 2010)

Leckerlie schrieb:


> Hey liebe Buffies ich bedarf mal wieder eures weisen rats
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich kann dir aus erfahrung echt LG empfehlen, ich hab jetzt seit nem jahr nen LG full hd, grösse weiss ich nichtmehr genau, jedenfalls gross genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit 2x hdmi und allen möglichen anschlüssen, internet geht theorethisch auch nur hab ichs nicht aktiviert da ich wennschon mit meiner ps3 ins internet gehe.... die bildqualität ist einfach nur top, ich hab atm keinen hdmi sondern nur kabelanschluss, doch auch hier ist schon beinahe perfekte bildqualität, über die ps3 hd qualität müssen wir ja nicht reden wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und auch nie probleme gehabt , ich guck jeden tag fern und habe seit ich ihn habe noch nie was wechseln oder reparieren müssen, batterien in der fernbedienung sind auch noch funktionstüchtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gekostet hat das teile ca 750.- das sind ~500 euro denk ich... wenn du interesse hast kann ich dir sonst auch das modell nennen müsst ich aber erst schachtel im keller holen :<

PS: meiner meinung nach zahlst du bei sony philipps und samsung einfach unsummen nur für die tatsache das es halt samsung oder whatever ist :<


----------



## painschkes (9. April 2010)

_Wichtig wäre zu wissen wieviel du ausgeben willst?_


----------



## Leckerlie (10. April 2010)

Ein Fernseher ist nun gekauft! 10 min vor Ladenschluss gabs nen schnellschuss entschluss ^^
Haben nun einen lcd Toshiba 117cm mit full hd und ausreichend extras.. ein schönes teil, grad direkt die externe festplatte drangehangen und erstmal nen film geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bild ist top..
danke für euren rat!


----------

